# بريمافيرا الإصدار الأخير V6



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (8 فبراير 2008)

إلى كافة الزملاء الباحثين عن الإصدار السادس من البريمافيرا،الزميل justcivilوضع نسخة شغالة وقمت بتنزيلها والعمل عليها،الحمد والشكر للة، وندعو لزميلنا بالتوفيق:14:


----------



## تامرالمصرى (9 فبراير 2008)

اخى عبد الرحمن انا نزلت الاجزاء السبعة بس البرنامج ما اشتغلش ممكن تشرحلى بالتفصيل عملت ايه بعد ما نزلت الاجزاء السبعة على جهازك رجاء بالتفصيل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سرسوره (9 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا عنا خير الجزاء
رجاء اخباري بمكان النسخه دي عشان انزلها
لاني عايز بريما فيرا 5 او 6 
غفر الله لكم و لوالديكم


----------



## تامرالمصرى (9 فبراير 2008)

النسخة دى فى نفس مواضيع هذا المنتدى تحت عنوان Primavera Project Planner 6.0 download


----------



## طيب الأسماء (10 فبراير 2008)

عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> إلى كافة الزملاء الباحثين عن الإصدار السادس من البريمافيرا،الزميل justcivilوضع نسخة شغالة وقمت بتنزيلها والعمل عليها،الحمد والشكر للة، وندعو لزميلنا بالتوفيق:14:


اخي عبد الرحمن 

لقد قمت بكل ادراءات التصيب لكن عندما اقوم بفتح الرنامج لا استطيع . يظهر لي مربع حواري يسأل عن إعدادات الداتا بيز 

ارجو المساعدة


----------



## م أحمد نبيل (11 فبراير 2008)

طيب الأسماء قال:


> اخي عبد الرحمن
> 
> لقد قمت بكل ادراءات التصيب لكن عندما اقوم بفتح الرنامج لا استطيع . يظهر لي مربع حواري يسأل عن إعدادات الداتا بيز
> 
> ارجو المساعدة




:80::80::80::80:

رجاءا رجاء جدوا لنا حلا لهذه المشكلة 

فقد قمت بتنزيل بريمافيرا 6 لثلاثة مرات على التوالي من ثلاث روابط مختلفة 
وفي جميعها تظهر عندي مشكلة الداتا بيس 
الا يوجد حل لهذه المشكلة


----------



## al iman (12 فبراير 2008)

لو ممكن وضع لينك للبرنامج علي اي موقع غير الرابيد شير لاننا لا نستطيع التحميل منه


----------



## محمدذكريا (14 فبراير 2008)

very good program


----------



## foratfaris (15 فبراير 2008)

هل الروابط والبرنامج مجربة؟


----------



## يوسف عيسىا (15 فبراير 2008)

قمت بتنزيل بريمافيرا 6 مرات عديدة من روابط مختلفة 
وفي جميعها تظهر عندي مشكلة DATA BASE 
Please ..........what is the solution ??????????????????,  1


----------



## hazim_obied (15 فبراير 2008)

*I need your Help*

Hi My friend , Also I am facing the same problem when i am trying to install P^ ( Peoblem of failure with the database ) I would like to ask for your help 

How did you finalise your installation step 
thanks


----------



## تامرالمصرى (17 فبراير 2008)

فعلا انا قاربت على اليأس من تنزيل البرنامج ارجو المساعدة لانى بالفعل فى حاجة ماسه له


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (17 فبراير 2008)

مفيش مشاكل فى تنزيل البرنامج وعمل setup لة لقد قمت بتنزيلة وهو جميل ولكن المشكلة هى أهم وأعم وهى كيف يمكنك فتح دات باز جديدة لعمل أنتربريز جديد هذة الخطوة حاولت القيام بها حتى أستغنى عن بريمافيرا 5 ولكنى فشلت فعند وصولى للخطوة التى يطلب فيها password و username فأن الخطوات لا تكتمل على عكس بريمافيرا 5 التى أمكننى أن أفتح داتا باز جديدة لعدة شركات أرجو لأصحاب الخبرة فى sql 2005 الأفادة حيث أن sql server engine لا تظهر على ال task bar كما فى بريمافيرا 5 وهى التى تربطك ب database للبريمافيرا


----------



## علاء الشربتلي (17 فبراير 2008)

شكراً علي المجهود


----------



## تامرالمصرى (18 فبراير 2008)

والله يا بشمهندس مشكلات ال set up مالهاش حصر طبعا احنا مش هنيجى حاجة فى خبرة حضرتك بس يا ريت تساعدنا و تنزل شرح تفصيلى لل set up


----------



## م محمد عبد السميع (18 فبراير 2008)

يا أخوان اللي نزل البرنامج وشغال زي ما قال يوضع شرح لطريقة التثبيت وتعريف الداتا بيز وله الأجر والثواب والدعاء من الإخوان إنشاء الله


----------



## تامرالمصرى (19 فبراير 2008)

اتفق مع المهندس محمد عبد السميع


----------



## مهم (21 فبراير 2008)

شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Elassal (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أولا جزيل الشكر علي هذا الرابط و قد حصلت علي البرنامج ( جزاكم الله خيرا)
لي سؤال أرجو الرد عليه للأهمية : هل يوجد منكم احد يا اخواني يستخدم اي من الاصدارات الاخيرة من بريمافيرا (enterprise ( P 4 , P5 , P6 في عمله بالكامل او بالاخص يستخدم التقارير الخاصة به؟


----------



## المهندس متولي (29 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك أخي وفقت دينا ودنيا


----------



## حسين الرايق (20 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً لك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عراقي ابن عراقي (22 أكتوبر 2008)

وانا ايضا حاولت لمده اسبوع كامل وقمت بتنصيب لاكثر من 4 مرات بس المشكله باقيه ....الا عدا مره قمت بتنصيب برنامج SQL Serverواضافه data baseووصلت لمرحله متقدمه وقمت بفتح البرنامج ولكن فب النهايه ايضا مشاكل تشغيليه اخرى. فانا الان احاول بتنصيب برنامج اوراكل وتنصيب البرنامج من جديد.......


----------



## Mr.c-engineer (6 أكتوبر 2009)

very good program


----------



## ahmed211 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

برجاء وضع روابط شغاله لهذا البرنامج مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## mostafa.halim (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## gharib belal (16 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا.ولكن بعد التسطيب وعند فتح البرنامج تظهر مشكلة عمل قاعدة البيانات.ارجو الافادة بالخطوات السليمة لتجنب هذه المشكلة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عادل ندى محمود (17 ديسمبر 2009)

المشكلة يسيطة جدا بريمافيرا 5 لل اكس بى فقط اما بريملفيرا 6 فهى للفيستا و ووندز 7 فقط فحسب جهازك ستب اما 5 او 6 مع خالص التحية


----------



## م.خالد سعيد (19 ديسمبر 2009)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
alot


----------



## yasser gamal (12 مارس 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## mahmoudalmansy (24 مارس 2010)

يارب نصدق مره واحده بس


----------



## mahmoudalmansy (24 مارس 2010)

لا تعليق:59:


----------

